# Loren J wicks  Bridgeton NJ sauce bottles



## Oldihtractor (Jan 31, 2011)

A little variety of some local sauce bottles..  Tall one is cumberland sauce thus located in cumberland co NJ  the small one is alpine sauce .. Haven't a clue..  the other 2 are Catsups  all 1870's  got the diamond shaped one from  a forum memeber!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 31, 2011)

Later the company became known as diamond packing


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 31, 2011)

That square is nice. I don't recall seeing an embossing on 2 panels like that. Am I just looking at it wrong?


----------



## epackage (Jan 31, 2011)

Great stuff as always John, you have a ton of great stuff, that 2 panel is wild !!!


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 31, 2011)

Is 2 panel embossed withe the J right on the corner.. notice the top is the same style as the bulb type bottles except single tapper with out the indent.. most likley the ealiest version.. this was dug in Pa.. If I remeber I got it from Digger Don..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Jan 31, 2011)

It's diamond shaped.. thus the diamond embossed on the later bottles and then the name change of the company..


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 31, 2011)

Very cool, John!!
 I wonder if that one was tricky to blow..


----------



## mr.fred (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Oldihtractor
> 
> Later the company became known as diamond packing


 John?---i think you gave me one of those at X-Mas-[8|]--secret Santa 2yrs ago!Still  have it[]


----------



## LC (Jan 31, 2011)

First one I ever saw that was embossed that way as well Eric , darn neat bottle .


----------



## digger don (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice Wicks collection John. We met at Shups grove. Are there any other Wicks bottles ? Keep me in mind if you come across any Lancaster Pa. or Columbia Pa. Bottles. I'll do the same for the Bridgeton bottles. Maybe I'll see you at the Baltimore show.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 1, 2011)

There are several more sauce tall kind of bottles just have't come across any to buy or dig yet.. In time Will do..  I will be at baltimore.. John


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 1, 2011)

I always liked the Wicks bottles John.I dug one out of the Shalick High school addition in 1990.We were burying a cable between the Hich school and the construction trailor and I found a whole stash of 1870 to 1880 bottles.It must have been a privy to the farm that sat when they first built the original Shalick High school.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Feb 1, 2011)

NICE


----------

